# PDFBox: Alle Inhalte aus Seite auslesen



## Der Held (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

zunächst mal die Frage ob irgendjemand ein gutes Tutorial/Buch/Forum/sonstwas kennt über PDFBox neben dem offiziellen auf pdfbox.org. Die Bibliothek ist ja sehr umfangreich und ich tue mir sehr schwer da einen Anfang zu finden. 

Aktuell stehe ich vordem Problem, dass ich ein dokument öffnen kann und nun von einer bestimmten Seite die Inhalte auslesen möchte, d.h. ich möchte eine Liste über die Inhalte von Seite X, wobei X frei wählbar ist.

Kennt sich jemand damit aus?


----------

